# Hi, Im new in town



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi, a just registered into the forum, Im from Chile I just wanted to find a place to share a get some info about snowboarding in general and this is the firs site to pop up on google, hahahaha, well i hope we can all have a good time here, if some time my spelling isnt right bad luck, im doing my best!!!, just kiding but just try to get the main idea, hi to all and bye.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to the boards. I found this place with my first google search, too. :laugh: 

Enjoy the board.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------

